# LR, PS, PSE - x86 vs x64 and "Edit in"



## twokatmew (May 17, 2013)

I'm currently running LR4.4 and I've only installed the x64 version, as I like to keep unnecessary bloat off my computer (Windows 7 Pro x64 SP1 BTW).  I've also installed CS5 (x64 version only), and I only use Photoshop.  I have both Topaz and Nik plugins, and I like to use them from Photoshop for the benefits of layers and smart objects. I know that the plugin setups install both 32- and 64-bit plugins.

Anyway, I'm a hobbyist on a limited budget, and although I can continue to use CS5 for the foreseeable future, Adobe's change to Creative Cloud licensing has caused me to begin re-thinking my applications and workflow.  Consequently, I'm looking into Photoshop Elements, even though it only offers a 32-bit executable and 8-bit/channel editing.  Now to my questions.

1. If at some point I switch to PSE from PS, will I need to install both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of LR to be able to use "Edit in" and send a copy with LR adjustments to PSE? Or ... can I still get away with installing only LR's x64 executable?

2. Also, is there a way to have both PS and PSE installed and choose which app receives my LR-rendered PSD on a per photo basis?  I know I can create additional "Edit in" entries, I just wonder if PS and PSE take kindly to manual "Edit in" configuration by a lowly user.  :shock:

Thanks so much!


----------



## sty2586 (May 17, 2013)

Win7 64 + LR 4.4 64 + PSE 9 work without any problems with "edit in ...."

greetings from vienna
Franz


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 17, 2013)

Regarding your second question, there should be no problem with having both PS and PSE installed and available to Lightroom via the "Edit in" menu. Basically you would have one as the primary external editor, and the other would be setup as a secondary editor (which could be one of multiple secondary editors). All would be selectable via the "Edit in" menu.


----------



## clee01l (May 17, 2013)

If you have a 64-bit architecture and 64 bit OS, LR installs the 64bit version and nothing else. There was a time when OSX could boot into 64 bit or 32 bit and you could install both versions of LR in OSX and run either, but AFAIK, this has never been the case with Windows.  Programs that are only 32 bit run seamlessly in a 64 architecture.  So, if PSE is only 32 bit, it is the operating system that has to accommodate it. Using Edit-In, LR passes files to an external program and does not care what the program is.


----------



## twokatmew (May 17, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the speedy and informative responses!


----------

